

Flashlight – A plugin system for Spotlight - tortilla
http://flashlight.nateparrott.com/

======
Brandon0
Suggestion: Can you make it so if I just type "weather" it defaults to my
current location? Either based on public IP or a user setting maybe?

------
michaelmior
Very cool! Another thing that makes me want to go back to Mac OS.

------
gabriel_csapo
You sir, are getting a coffee mr.parrot

------
johnloeber
This is very useful. Nicely done.

